

Ask HN: Seeking Developer to Create Video Chat Platform - rockfile4

I am a business guy with no technical background, but some start-up experience. I have an idea I would like to execute and I am looking to engage a developer on a work-for-hire basis ASAP.<p>With input from some generous HNers, I have put together an RFP http://bit.ly/cOLvkm  and some very basic wireframes http://bit.ly/9VytJl for the project I want to execute.<p>I am looking for feedback and proposals. Please pass along to any developers that might have an interest.<p>Thanks very much.
======
alnayyir
What are you offering in the way of compensation? Equity, standard contract
rates? The people around here tend to be fairly ambitious self-starters, so
you aren't going to find anyone brilliant who is going to agree to WFH without
substantial pay.

Even equity wouldn't be enough, because in that case, they'd expect to be
taken on as a co-founder.

This may not be the best place to look for a developer if you just want
someone to work for wages. People don't come here for a J-O-B.

I'd look into dice, RAC, and domain specific forums (DSP, video processing,
etc) if you want to hire somebody. They'd likely leap all over you.

Good luck.

Edit: Also, I don't think your word choices are suited to your audience
either. Vague jargon like "execute" reeks of MBA and makes people not want to
do business with you.

Use verbiage that is descriptive of what you're actually going t do. If you're
a master wheeler-and-dealer, say so. Don't say "execute", say that, "I'm going
to market the crap out of this and I need someone who is hardworking and
ambitious enough to make a platform to match that."

Your use of the word 'engage' is also similarly MBA'ish. Try instead a word
like, 'hire' or 'contract'.

2nd Edit: I just looked at the RFP. You're trying to hit a bear with a whiffle
bat. Formalized documents are inappropriate and come off as stuffy in
communities like this. Also, it lacked critical details that are relevant to
the developer. Like compensation.

Don't force people to copy and paste a link just so that they can know the
details or nitty-gritty of what it is you want. Instead, link to a blog post
or include it in the thread post.

------
rockfile4
Thanks alnayyir - I will gladly take the constructive criticism.

I am looking for someone with talent and experience and I will pay up for it -
I'd rather not put a specific $ amount on it.

If someone is going to get put off by the choices of the words execute or
engage then we are probably not a good match.

I am looking for a serious developer with experience in the category of video
chat who finds the idea of spending several weeks on a project and getting
paid well for it appealing.

I will reiterate that I would love to find a cofounder or someone who may be
interested in having on-going involvement in the Company.

Thanks again.

~~~
alnayyir
I'm not speaking to you as someone interested in your idea, I'm here to help
someone is clearly unfamiliar with how this community tends to communicate and
interact.

Also, you failed to directly reply to comment, breaking the thread. Click
reply on the comment you wish to reply to, not the thread.

I don't think you grasp my greater point. It's not about your words not making
'us' a match, it's that they are poorly chosen for this _whole community_.

Another thing to point out, "involvement in the Company."

There is no company, there is no product, there is no revenue. Don't talk
about fictions of your mind. People are regularly reminded here not to obsess
over titles and fictions of thought. Also, the capitalization makes this
borderline grotesque.

~~~
rockfile4
Anayyir - While my style may not appeal to you, I've already received a few
thoughtful emails in response to my post.

The HN community may have a broader perspective then you give it credit for.

Thanks again for your suggestion on DSP forums - I have already found one that
looks like it will be a great resource.

~~~
alnayyir
>While my style may not appeal to you, I've already received a few thoughtful
emails in response to my post.

I understand you're trying to take a measured tone here but it isn't sating
me. Please don't take such a shotgun approach in attempting to recruit people
for your ideas in future.

And no, the fact that a couple people emailed you doesn't change the content
of what I'm saying.

I'll let the karma judge whether or not the community wants this place to get
run down with posts like this, which have already become far too frequent.

